# rabbit with a mouth full of hay



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

ive just went to feed the rabbits and samson is walking around with a big bale of hay in her mouth and while i was watching her it seemed she was tryn to impress me with how much hay she can carry in her mouth and was tryn to fit even more in, i took it off her then she made another bale :gasp: lol whats up with her


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

heres the pics


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

No need for our new rabbits to be absoloute nutters! Mogs was excatly the same!! 
Love you <3 xx


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

How old is she? Do you have a Buck that lives near to her hutch? Looks like she is either pregnant or is having a phantom pregnancy. What she is doing is typical nest building behaviour. She may also pluck her fur to line the nest :2thumb:.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

she pulled loads of her fur out about 2 month back n i thought she was pregnant but then nothing but she hasnt been with my male anyways so not sure


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

norfendz said:


> she pulled loads of her fur out about 2 month back n i thought she was pregnant but then nothing but she hasnt been with my male anyways so not sure



If she can smell the male then she is telling you she is wanting babies :whistling2:. She is ready to breed, she's having a phantom pregnancy (when they are like this you will find if she is mated she will be more than ready to have a litter).


----------

